
ShowHN: SubQL – Realtime data subscriptions with GraphQL - martin-ting
https://github.com/cmdco/subql
======
martin-ting
SubQL is an open-source library for enabling real time data subscriptions with
GraphQL over socket.io websockets. This library aims to integrate with graphQL
apis to allow clients to subscribe to queries as if your graphQL api is a
streaming API. This means that when a client subscribes to a piece of data via
a GraphQL query, any updates to the data corresponding with that query will
trigger an event that pushes that updated data to the subscribing clients.

We were inspired by the way GraphQL is changing the way we design our APIs. We
wanted to bring the power and stability of GraphQL to real time web
applications.

SubQL is currently in the alpha phase of development so we are very open to
suggestions and/or feedback about how we can improve the library.

